# John Deere imatch quick hitch review



## mizuno24jad (Jan 10, 2018)

Anybody got any experience with the John Deere imatch quick hitch for the 3032e model? I am considering getting one, supposed to make switching implements a lot easier


----------



## kranich (Jan 10, 2018)

You will love it and kick your self for not getting it sooner.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 10, 2018)

Does it work for all implements? Including the bush hog?


----------



## GIII (Jan 10, 2018)

It will work with a bush hog but you still have to deal with the PTO shaft.


----------



## kranich (Jan 10, 2018)

It will work on the bush hog. With still having to connect the driveshaft on the bush hog you don't save as much time as you do hooking up to other implements, but it does work


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 10, 2018)

Awesome thanks, the pto shaft isn’t a deal breaker, having to hook up all three points is the pain lol I’ll be getting the quick hitch soon


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 10, 2018)

Just buy the one tractor supply sales. And throw away the "hook". Get two pieces of 1/2 steel, about 6 in x 2 1/4, and drill 1/2 holes at each end. The hook is never right. I started refabricating all my implements to fit the hook but eventually quit. Now I  back into it and hook up the left and right, then get off and use the flat adapters. Every implement then works. The JD is no better. It's about the "rating". There are some cheap one's out there.  The TS one does require adapters, which are not cheap. If you can find a high enough rated quick hitch without needing adapters, that's the way to go.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 10, 2018)

More valuable than power steering. Worth triple  what it costs


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 10, 2018)

Been thinking about this....... if I had it to do over.... no adapters. I would take it straight to the welding shop and have them build it up, fill in to fit a standard pin, with no adapter......... hmmmm, then it may not lock in. It will need to be built upward a little. Take a standard pin to use as a guide fabricating


----------



## Stroker (Jan 10, 2018)

If you change implements often it's the way to go. The TSC brand works well if you match your implements to it. I wouldn't have a tractor without one, saves your back and a lot of fussin and cussin.


----------



## Cestes1abac (Jan 11, 2018)

I have sold many of them here with packages.  Make sure your equipment is Cat.1.  The only things that usually do not fit are spreaders and grooming mowers.  There is a kit for grooming mowers though.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 14, 2018)

I’ve got the frontier bush hog RC2060 and disc harrow DH1166, I assume it will work with these implements


----------



## Cestes1abac (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes it should work on those.


----------

